# hairline cracks in my new living room ceiling



## dan897857 (Jan 25, 2012)

I recently had a new ceiling put in. After a few months I noticed some bows and hairline cracks in certain spots. I had the guy come back and remud, sand the spots and repaint the ceiling. Once again I'm noticing a hairline crack or two and bows under certain dim lighting. Did this guy just totally mess up my ceiling or is it something I can't help because the shifting of my house?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2012)

When you say new ceiling, did he remove the old ceiling and apply new, Did he install 5/8drywall? When he repaired cracks did he dig out material so the new patch would have something to kling to? 
Thin drywall that is overspanned will droop. Often no-matter how hard some one trys you still have ceiling joists or rafters that are not true to each other, and that is why they started spraying ceiling with popcorn.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jan 25, 2012)

If you're seeing bows, there could be a problem with inadequate fasteners (too short, not enough, etc.) holding the rock to the joists or trusses.


----------



## dan897857 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah he tore down my old popcorn ceiling because of a very large crack from wall to wall....he said it was from the drywall being placed the wrong way. I believe he used 5/8 sheets. For the previous cracks he just mudded over them and sanded and painted. The new cracks and bows I see in dim light seem to be in.new spots or they were there before and just got worse.


----------



## dan897857 (Jan 25, 2012)

He told me the first time that its from nothing he did but rather its the shifting of the house.....which I'm not buying since he repaired it and used his own paint to fix it for free.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2012)

New houses get a few cracks from time to time because for the framing drying out and things settleing into place. This should not be the case in an older house although you have been climbing around in the attic. No I don't think that should cause any dammage.
The link will show a repair should be done

http://www.drywallschool.com/crack.htm


----------



## dan897857 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks...the house was built in the 70s I believe.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 25, 2012)

Confusing, you say he remove the old popcorn, repaired the old cracks, but then you say he used 5/8 drywall. 
So did he remove the old and install new, go over what you had or just repair what you already had?
Where are the cracks showing up, at the seams or in the sheets?
What size are the ceiling rafters, and has anyone been storing stuff right over where the cracks are showing up?


----------



## dan897857 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry.....I used to have a popcorn ceiling. That ceiling had a large uneven crack from wall to wall. I.opted to get a new ceiling because popcorn is outdated and impossible to look new if I chose to repair the large crack. The guy completely ripped down the old popcorn ceiling and replaced it with new drywall. After 3 months or so after that was done I noticed some bows and a couple airline cracks. He came over and fixed both by remudding sanding and painting. Now a few months after that I am noticing another airline crack and a couple bows in spots. The ceiling joists I believe are a foot apart from each other in the attic with only insulation on top of the drywall and some wood for crawling around. I also had 6 recessed lights put in throughout the living room. I will try attaching a picture Tom.


----------

